
How to sell a massacre: NRA's playbook, revealed - davidk42
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019/03/sell-massacre-nra-playbook-revealed-190325111828105.html?curator=MediaREDEF
======
kumarharsh
Related:

[https://www.theguardian.com/australia-
news/2019/mar/26/one-n...](https://www.theguardian.com/australia-
news/2019/mar/26/one-nations-james-ashby-says-he-was-on-the-sauce-when-
seeking-20m-from-nra)

It shocks me how blatant these merchants of death can be, but still they
somehow find an audience to sell their lies to.

------
bradknowles
Well, it’s Al Jazeera. So, there’s that.

OTOH, with the current US administration, even the most die-hard conspiracy
nuts are starting to look reasonable.

